# Big Cat!



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont know whose this is but it is B A D :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Lotta money sittin there.
I'd be afraid to get it dirty but u can see the pipe and know it's been ridden!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

trailer queen! that pipe color change is from drivin it from the garage to the trailer and back!


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

thats a good lookin bike


----------



## Mud Narc (Feb 5, 2009)

The only problem I see with it is cats don't swim well. But I guess looks count some.


----------



## Mud Narc (Feb 5, 2009)

see told you so.










By the way this is one of the guys we ride with and he wants a Brute now.


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

^^^^ he'll regret that decesion until he trades that brute back in for another CAT!! :bigeyes:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats a big bad cat!!


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

That is one awesome looking quad.. 

Too bad it is a *KAT*!!!!








LOL J/K.. Sweet looking for sure..

I wonder, say if some one had like a T-CAT, is it possible to put the snorks from the mud pro on? I just like the looks of those snorks.....
Or is that what I am looking at up there??? LOL


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep thats a mud pro snorkel on it.


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah thats a good lookin bike!


----------



## snowman_3 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thats a awesome looking bike but if you getting rid of that cat for a brute you gonna regret it!!


----------

